

Show HN: Restyaboard – Open source trello alternative - restya

Demo: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;restya.com&#x2F;board&#x2F;demo.html<p>Features: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;restya.com&#x2F;board&#x2F;features.html<p>Trello Vs Restyaboard: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;restya.com&#x2F;board&#x2F;comparison.html (Offline support and more)<p>AWS AMI coming soon for 1-click install (Submitted for approval). This is one of revenue options.<p>Source code will be pushed once AMI is ready.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;restya.com&#x2F;board&#x2F;
======
restya
(With clickable links)

Demo: [http://restya.com/board/demo.html](http://restya.com/board/demo.html)

Features:
[http://restya.com/board/features.html](http://restya.com/board/features.html)

Trello Vs Restyaboard:
[http://restya.com/board/comparison.html](http://restya.com/board/comparison.html)
(Offline support and more)

AWS AMI coming soon for 1-click install (Submitted for approval). This is one
of revenue options.

Source code will be pushed once AMI is ready.

[http://restya.com/board/](http://restya.com/board/)

~~~
wingerlang
I couldn't find it anywhere. What are your thoughts on collapsing empty
columns to take up less horizontal space?

~~~
restya
Thanks for your comments. We welcome you to provide more such suggestions in
our github repo. Thanks again.

------
mdarshay
Nice! I like the bottom nav bar. Would definitely use over Trello. A few notes
on UI:

When adding a card, why not make labeling/assigning more accessible? You could
give those functions little icons near the "Add" button instead of making
users dig through settings.

Orange loading bar at the top is distracting.

Window that pops up when you click on a task seems cramped. Maybe increase the
container width or rearrange the info in the first column?

~~~
restya
Many thanks for your kind feedback. We'll definitely improve the UI. Thanks
again.

------
fiatjaf
This is amazing.

You have music? Insane. Are there people out there who will like that?

Please remove the top bar that fills itself on every action I take.

~~~
restya
Thanks a lot for your kind feedback. We'll definitely improve. Thanks again.

------
ctk
seems like the trello developers only want to improve their business deal. we
needed a trello calendar for all cards across all boards so urgently that we
created it ourselves... (i hope its ok to spam the link since its open source)

[http://calendar-for-trello.com/#/month](http://calendar-for-
trello.com/#/month)

[https://github.com/w11k/calendar-for-
trello](https://github.com/w11k/calendar-for-trello)

if restyboard implements a native feature for that we'll try it out!

~~~
restya
We're committed to improve Restya platform and board. If this is a common
request, we'll see what we can do here.

------
fiatjaf
You really should submit this as a direct link to
[http://restya.com/board/demo.html](http://restya.com/board/demo.html)

------
degenerate
The demo UI feels like a mashup between Trello and Myspace... not sure if
people logging in as admin are to blame, or the demo theme itself.

~~~
restya
Thanks for your feedback. We tried our best to differentiate from trello. We
haven't checked MySpace UI. Will check. If you have any suggestion, please
feel free to share.

------
Giorgi
How many trello alternatives do we need, really?

~~~
restya
Thanks for your comment. If you're not finding our product and platform
attractive than others, can you share some details?

~~~
AwesomeInstead
[http://libreboard.com/](http://libreboard.com/)

It's pretty cool. But please keep going, competition is always good.

~~~
restya
Thanks for your comment. We hope, when you check our demo, you'll like it.
Also, our focus is Restya platform for its tech agnostic approach.

